# Crate training a puppy



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

I just picked up my new pup (Golden Retriever) on Saturday and am in the process of crate training her. During the days she will run in and out of her kennel and have no issues, but she whines and barks while in there at night. Is there something else that I should be doing that will help ease her into sleeping in the kennel at night? Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nope, make sure she has relieved herself, and put her in there, give her a kibble as she goes in praise her and shut the door, you may have as few sleepless nights but she'll get used to it. If you let her out every itme she whines, she's training you. Now if you put her in at 10 and she is whining at 3 she may have to go again, the little guys don't have a very big bladder. Set your feeding up to match your schedual and she will be crate trained alot faster if you can be there to let her relieve herself when she needs to.

If you can get her out to exersise right befor bed, a good lesson is A TIRED DOG IS A GOOD DOG.

Have fun...


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

One thing I like to do for pups and getting them acclimated with their new home is to feed them in their crate then they associate the crate as a good safe place. Also if the pup has a favorite chew toy or something, reserve that for when they go in the crate.

Also with new pups at home, if you can put the crate in your bedroom at night so they can hear you breathing... or snoring .... they are more likely to sleep because they feel you being there as safe as well.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

The only thing that worked for me while crate training was to growl at her every time she barked or whined. Sounds weird but it's what her mom would do. 
At an early age you've got to speak their language, they don't understand "NO" yet.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

jkolson said:


> The only thing that worked for me while crate training was to growl at her every time she barked or whined. Sounds weird but it's what her mom would do.
> At an early age you've got to speak their language, they don't understand "NO" yet.


Very good point, that's why when teaching the word No, use a deep voice to mimic the growl as an alpha would.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. Last night I took her out to the park and ran around with her for a while, and gave her a little food when I put her in the kennel and she went right to bed.


----------

